# Hand-powered Hair clippers?



## SirDude (May 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm looking for advice on buying or using hand-powered hair clippers. I cut my own hair (crew-cut) and have been very happy with my $21 Wahl clippers, but I'm liking the idea of not needing a charger or 110v to cut my hair. 

Anyone use clippers like these and/or use them to cut their own hair? 

Thanks!


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Had a barber in China use those things on me, never went back, every time you squeeze or release the clipper tends to move...


----------



## SirDude (May 30, 2010)

knight88 said:


> Had a barber in China use those things on me, never went back, every time you squeeze or release the clipper tends to move...



I take it the both of you were pulling your hair out?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sold a set of those at my parent's estate auction. Worthless to me as I'm left handed so they don't work correctly. Neither do lawn trimming clippers of similar design. 

Those aforementioned were abandoned about as quick as a decent set of electric clippers could be purchased. I know they were used on me but have no recall of it.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I went through grade school getting sheared with a set of hand clippers. They work well in the right hands. The opperater must keep squeezing the handles until the clippers are away from your hair, our they'll take some out by the roots. Ours were WW 1 models, and didn't come with attachments to regulate the depth. If you plan on cutting your own hair with them, you'll need to be double jointed to cut all sides of your head with the same hand.


----------



## SirDude (May 30, 2010)

uncle Will in In. said:


> If you plan on cutting your own hair with them, you'll need to be double jointed to cut all sides of your head with the same hand.


That's kind of what I was thinking too. LOL Right now I can lightly handle the electric clippers in two or three fingers while holding a mirror in the other hand, but I'm having a hard time seeing myself working the clippers and doing everything else. 

Oh well, it was a nice thought. 

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

I have alot of 80 and 90 years old men in my community. They all have had these things used on them. They say it's very painful. Pulls out as much hair as it cuts. Don't sound like a good idea to me. They seem to like my electric clippers much better. Ha Ha


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

barber lady said:


> I have alot of 80 and 90 years old men in my community. They all have had these things used on them. They say it's very painful. Pulls out as much hair as it cuts. Don't sound like a good idea to me. They seem to like my electric clippers much better. Ha Ha


I can remember those sorry things. 
My Mom had my Aunt cut my hair with them, just once or twice. My dad saw the pain I was in and started taking me to his regular Barber, who had electric clippers, for a haircut, about once a month or so.
I wouldn't use them on a dog.......probably get bitten.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Dad used to give me a "Monkey Cut",as my older brothers called it to get my goat:heh:, with those things til I was about seven years old...yes they pulled once in a while...they had to be squeezed if there was movement or pulling resulted..:grit:


----------



## SirDude (May 30, 2010)

Thank you y'all, I think it's pretty clear I am going to not spend the money on them. I am very happy with my electric set, but was just looking for ways to not use the electric. 

Thanks again!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- I do use them on one of my horses who won't let me near her ears with electric clippers. I would have thought she would have expressed herself vigorously if they hurt her but who knows. 
To use them I keep them oiled- snip snip,dip in alchohol to clean, a couple of drops of oil, snip snip, alchohol, oil, etc, otherwise they do pull hair. Keeping them clean and oiled while using is the key. But then you would need to wash the oil out. 
Anyway, that picture looks like the fetlock clippers I use. They are very cheap in the vet catalogs.


----------

